
No Fortnite Season 4 for iPhone and Android players after app store bans? - bmcn2020
https://cybernews.com/editorial/no-fortnite-season-4-for-iphone-and-android-players-after-app-store-bans/
======
anupamchugh
Just a matter of time before they bring it back. It's just a marketing stunt
by Epic Games to highlight the monopoly and get their cut reduced as quickly
as possible.

